# 2007 Northeast Spring Rally



## tdvffjohn

http://www.beachcombercamp.com/

The stake has been driven.

Beachcombers Camping Resort
Wildwood N.J.

You can call for reservations....1 800 233 0150 or 609 886 9051

ext. 19...Allison...or
Ext 4....Mike

Tell them The Outbackers group

They will put us in a back to back row together and then across the road in another back to back. All the rows are straight and square. Working on a plan for a pot luck location.

I have stayed here before myself and it is a nice campground

John


----------



## BritsOnTour

We'd be interested, same w/e as ds's scout camp though so it'd be under discussion!

Ali


----------



## luv2camp

We'd be interested. Are we talking full hookup sites?


----------



## tdvffjohn

Knew I forgot something







... Yes , full hookups


----------



## RizFam

I am VERY INTERESTED!! I've been trying to get to Cape May for years now & have been unsuccessful.
Definitely count us in John.







They also have cable ...............Yiiipppppeeeeee









Tami


----------



## Fire44

I think we maybe in for it. I think the kids are off school that Friday so it may work.

Gary


----------



## camping479

Hey John,

Cape May's a great idea







. I can save you a trip down if you'd like, we've stayed at seashore over the fourth of july for the past 3 or 4 years and know the sites pretty well. Do you know which area he is suggesting? If it's the "E" section then I think it would be a great spot for us, the sites in that area are large enough for the bigger outbacks. The "J" section would also work but that is on the main road thru the campground, the "E" section is kind of off by itself, not much traffic, but then that early in the season it probably won't be all that busy anyway.

Mike


----------



## MrsHootbob

Ok I'll answer this one...that sounds great to us,the only problem would be if they move the prom date then it would just be Donald ,Payge and Cordell. Keep us posted

Happy Camping
Peggy

P.S.
IS IT SPRING YET?????


----------



## hatcityhosehauler

We've stayed there also John. It is a nice place, and without checking with Clare, I'd say we'd be up for it also, but, I'll have to check the work schedule too.

Tim


----------



## huntr70

MrsHootbob said:


> Ok I'll answer this one...that sounds great to us,the only problem would be if they move the prom date then it would just be Donald ,Payge and Cordell. Keep us posted
> 
> Happy Camping
> Peggy
> 
> P.S.
> IS IT SPRING YET?????


Hey Don, you aren't supposed to edit your DW's posts!!!!









Steve

I think we would be up for it also.


----------



## OBXFanatic

Count us in...we would love to go. We are from Ocean County NJ so it's not too far for us. It's just down the Garden State Parkway about 80 miles.

Tom and Fred


----------



## SharonAG

Hey that's my Birthday weekend, and also Cinco De Mayo....we could have loads of fun























We could be interested also...just depends on the Prom date and also if I have any personal days left

Sharon


----------



## Ride-n-10

I think it sounds great , lets do it. We had a great time at last rally

Edward & Ang


----------



## happycamper

We would also have interest depending on our work and school schedules. This is my childhood stomping grounds.

Jim


----------



## wolfwood

Wolfie here, fresh home from Rally #2 in PA. Kathy says its up to me....soooo....uh....let me think

OK, WE'RE IN!!!!


----------



## 3athlete

Just checked DH's schedule...he's working Friday, but he'll have to get a swap or something. We're in, I love the Jersey Shore!!!!!!!!


----------



## RizFam

OK John I think we have a Spring Rally. I agree w/ camping479 the E section looks perfect---- LET'S DO IT









Tami


----------



## Moosegut

MrsHootbob said:


> Ok I'll answer this one...that sounds great to us,the only problem would be if they move the prom date then it would just be Donald ,Payge and Cordell. Keep us posted
> 
> Happy Camping
> Peggy
> 
> P.S.
> IS IT SPRING YET?????


Hey!!! He'd have the ocean to wander into.









It's early yet, but I think we're in.


----------



## tdvffjohn

camping479 said:


> Hey John,
> 
> Cape May's a great idea
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I can save you a trip down if you'd like, we've stayed at seashore over the fourth of july for the past 3 or 4 years and know the sites pretty well. Do you know which area he is suggesting? If it's the "E" section then I think it would be a great spot for us, the sites in that area are large enough for the bigger outbacks. The "J" section would also work but that is on the main road thru the campground, the "E" section is kind of off by itself, not much traffic, but then that early in the season it probably won't be all that busy anyway.
> 
> Mike


Q,C, and E section right now is wide open. It can handle all different size trailers and we would be together. For the late people who would join, Y section is a short walk. I will probably take a ride Sunday and set this up. 15 positive interests already is quite a start







So unless there is an objection, the stake will be driven on Sunday.

John


----------



## huntr70

tdvffjohn said:


> Hey John,
> 
> Cape May's a great idea
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I can save you a trip down if you'd like, we've stayed at seashore over the fourth of july for the past 3 or 4 years and know the sites pretty well. Do you know which area he is suggesting? If it's the "E" section then I think it would be a great spot for us, the sites in that area are large enough for the bigger outbacks. The "J" section would also work but that is on the main road thru the campground, the "E" section is kind of off by itself, not much traffic, but then that early in the season it probably won't be all that busy anyway.
> 
> Mike


Q,C, and E section right now is wide open. It can handle all different size trailers and we would be together. For the late people who would join, Y section is a short walk. I will probably take a ride Sunday and set this up. 15 positive interests already is quite a start







So unless there is an objection, the stake will be driven on Sunday.

John
[/quote]
Use the BIG hammer, John!!

Steve


----------



## GeoWalls

I'll have to check the calender, but we might be ready for that. We've been trying to go down there for awhile too.

Jeff


----------



## HootBob

tdvffjohn said:


> Q,C, and E section right now is wide open. It can handle all different size trailers and we would be together. For the late people who would join, Y section is a short walk. I will probably take a ride Sunday and set this up. 15 positive interests already is quite a start
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So unless there is an objection, the stake will be driven on Sunday.
> John


No Objection here John
Drive that Stack in!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Don


----------



## NJMikeC

John,

Count me in.

Thanks 
Mike C


----------



## wolfwood

NJMikeC said:


> John,
> 
> Count me in.
> 
> Thanks
> Mike C


Any good fishing down there in May, Mike????????


----------



## Thor

So far looks good. DW gave us the thumbs up







. We will stay a bit longer - I think it is roughly a 14hrs drive for us. We just need to make sure our vacations can line up.

Thor


----------



## nynethead

I'm in, just sent request for site from the campground.


----------



## tdvffjohn

At least wait till I get there sunday and look and then set up arrangements.

We sure are anxious for spring









John


----------



## wolfwood

tdvffjohn said:


> At least wait till I get there sunday and look and then set up arrangements.
> 
> We sure are anxious for spring
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John


yeah - and winter hasn't even (officially) started yet.

man, its gonna be a looooonnnnnnngggggggg one


----------



## Thor

Wolfie

What are you talking about. The winter is going to be short and mild with lots of snow for skiing.

Thor


----------



## jcball16

O my God!!!!! it is possible!!!!! a Rally that will take place when i am not traveling for work!!!!!







Well as long as the dates dont change it looks like we can make it.. it only a 45 min. ride for me.. looking forward to it.. hope to see ya in the spring!!!!


----------



## NJMikeC

wolfwood said:


> John,
> 
> Count me in.
> 
> Thanks
> Mike C


Any good fishing down there in May, Mike????????
[/quote]

Fishing on the beach in May, hmmm might be some Stripers around although I never fished for them that far down south. Fishing for them up north is too good to ignore.

Bet you wouldn't have to twist Highlander96's arm to hard to go get some "rockfish".


----------



## RizFam

Hey MikeC,

Will Lei be making spring rolls again for the PotLuck?









Tami


----------



## 3athlete

> Hey MikeC,
> 
> Will Lei be making spring rolls again for the PotLuck?


Yes, I heard they were fabulous, I missed them though







...looking forward to them on the second round.


----------



## RizFam

3alete said:


> Hey MikeC,
> 
> Will Lei be making spring rolls again for the PotLuck?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I heard they were fabulous, I missed them though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...looking forward to them on the second round.
Click to expand...

Clare,

I believe John & I got the very last two, we almost missed the boat as well. I must have been chatting & not paying attention .........







Wonder if she makes Pot Stickers ?

Tami


----------



## prevish gang

John, 
You could probably twist our arm and get us there. Depends on Prom and the acquisition of our new tow vehicle. I think I could probably twist the husband's arm and make it happen. I could tell him it was my mother's day present!
Darlene


----------



## duke2006

Sounds good, can't wait untill winter is over. We will try to make it. I have to wait to see my new work schedule for next year.


----------



## fredr

Hi! We are new to having an Outback TT. We love ours so far! We think it would be great to meet other Outbackers. Can we join you at the Spring Rally?

Fred


----------



## RizFam

fredr said:


> Hi! We are new to having an Outback TT. We love ours so far! We think it would be great to meet other Outbackers. Can we join you at the Spring Rally?
> 
> Fred


Absolutely







WELCOME TO OUTBACKERS.COM
It is still in the making so keep an eye on this thread. tdvffJohn will be going down to the campground soon to set it up, & when he tells us we'll start making our reservations.

Tami


----------



## RizFam

tdvffjohn said:


> At least wait till I get there sunday and look and then set up arrangements.
> 
> We sure are anxious for spring
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John


Hey John ... Uh, I mean WagonMaster,

Did they mention a group rate









Just curious,
Tami


----------



## tdvffjohn

I have not brought it up because I was waiting to go there first. The off season rates are good and they also include 2 kids as 'the' family. What a concept.

John


----------



## huntr70

tdvffjohn said:


> I have not brought it up because I was waiting to go there first. The off season rates are good and they also include 2 kids as 'the' family. What a concept.
> 
> John


I'm with you!! Any campground that includes kids has got to be good!!









Steve


----------



## Thurston

Sounds good, count us in.

Steve


----------



## Thor

RizFam said:


> At least wait till I get there sunday and look and then set up arrangements.
> 
> We sure are anxious for spring
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John


Hey John ... Uh, I mean WagonMaster,

Did they mention a group rate









Just curious,
Tami
[/quote]

Good point Tami. Any code words WagonMaster?

Thor


----------



## NJMikeC

RizFam said:


> Hey MikeC,
> 
> Will Lei be making spring rolls again for the PotLuck?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tami


Tami,

In May I think the in-laws are returning and if they come down to Cape May then I could probably work out dumplings and spring rolls.

I have to say that the dumplings beat out the Spring Rolls.

Mike C


----------



## RizFam

NJMikeC said:


> Hey MikeC,
> 
> Will Lei be making spring rolls again for the PotLuck?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tami


Tami,

In May I think the in-laws are returning and if they come down to Cape May then I could probably work out dumplings and spring rolls.

I have to say that the dumplings beat out the Spring Rolls.

Mike C
[/quote]

OH SURE







I'm with ya there, but are they more time consuming? What ever is easier for her. We don't want her to be cooking all day when camping.









Tami


----------



## RizFam

* Note: Weekly rates, group rates or discounts are not available during these dates.

April 30 - May 26 * Daily Weekly Monthly 
Electric, Water, Sewer & Cable TV $28.00 $168.00 - 
Electric, Water & Cable TV (if available) $26.00 $156.00 - 
Tent (no hookups) $24.00 $144.00 - 
Extra Person $3.00 $18.00 - 
Guests $3.00 per day or night. If guest visits less than 1 hour, we refund the fee.

OH WELL








That's OK









Tami


----------



## RizFam

We will probably be going down to this Rally on Thursday Night & would love it if more of you could do the same.









Last weekend was so much nicer & more relaxed b/c we went up on Thursday night!

Tami


----------



## lilunsure

We are interested. He have stayed in Lewes and Cape Henlopen, DE and love the area, a trip across the on the Ferry to Cape May would be nice.


----------



## prevish gang

Just a note regarding dates. The only weekend in May that would be completely out for us would be would be the weekend that Nascar is in Richmond. We have about $1000 invested in that weekend between our permanent camping and tickets. That is usually the first weekend in May, so we may be close. I hope it works out.

Darlene

On edit, the race IS the first weekend, mother's day is the 2nd, so I think we are safe


----------



## tdvffjohn

Yesterday I went to Cape May. The original one (Seashore) was not bad but I think for our size trailers and group, it is not that great. Some of the sites had trees right at the back which would mean the rear of the trailer would not be as far back as you would want using the slide. Looking around at the average size trailer we had, the sites were not that big. The only other location would have been on the main road in and out and that would only hold less than half of us.

I went thru a number of places and the best location is one I had stayed at twice myself already. The name is Beachcomber Camping Resort. The weekend of May4,5, 6 is wide open but the girl I need to coordinate it with was off yesterday (sun) and today (mon) I will be calling her Tues to set this up and will then inform all on how to reserve a site.

The area where we would be has large sites. The TT sits on dirt but all the sites have a concrete pad at the awning location. Full Hook-ups also. Playground and beach (by the lake) play area for the kids is a 100 Ft walk from the end of the row.

I will post all the particulars tomorrow.

John


----------



## jcball16

That weekend of May 4th 5 and 6 sounds good to me .. you can count us in really want to make this one. been tring to get to one for 3 years now but this one falls right in place so far..


----------



## RizFam

Sounds Great John!! Thanks so much for taking the time & making the trip for our Spring Rally. It is a good thing you decided to go!!









Tami


----------



## 3athlete

Hi all,

Here are a few bits of info from their web site...

3 NIGHT SAVER RATE
Camp longer and save! Stay at least 3 consecutive nights in our spring or fall seasons (from 4/14 to 6/15 excluding Memorial Day Weekend, or from 9/4 to 10/31) to get our great 3 day rate! See rates page for complete information. Offer valid on both sites and cabin rentals. May not be combined with any other offer or rate special. SAVE $12-$30!

there is a limit of 1pet per site

http://www.beachcombercamp.com/index.htm

Looks like a nice place!

VIP
Campsite with ELECTRIC/WATER/SEWER
(Premium Location & Cable TV)

Daily: Friday & Saturday $30 april 14-May 26

John, thanks for doing all the leg work! Think Spring!


----------



## RizFam

> there is a limit of 1 pet per site












OK what's Up w/ That
















Tami


----------



## NJMikeC

John,

Thanks for going down there and checking things out. Hope you didn't drive on Saturday.

Mike C


----------



## HootBob

Sounds good John
I'll wait for the final details
Is it Spring yet!!!!!

Don


----------



## tdvffjohn

tdvffjohn said:


> http://www.beachcombercamp.com/
> 
> The stake has been driven.
> 
> Beachcombers Camping Resort
> Wildwood N.J.
> 
> You can call for reservations....1 800 233 0150 or 609 886 9051
> 
> ext. 19...Allison...or
> Ext 4....Mike
> 
> Tell them The Outbackers group
> 
> They will put us in a back to back row together and then across the road in another back to back. All the rows are straight and square. Working on a plan for a pot luck location.
> 
> I have stayed here before myself and it is a nice campground
> 
> John


Woo Hoo.....All set up. You can go to the first post for resevation info

I used the big hammer
















John


----------



## huntr70

tdvffjohn said:


> http://www.beachcombercamp.com/
> 
> The stake has been driven.
> 
> Beachcombers Camping Resort
> Wildwood N.J.
> 
> You can call for reservations....1 800 233 0150 or 609 886 9051
> 
> ext. 19...Allison...or
> Ext 4....Mike
> 
> Tell them The Outbackers group
> 
> They will put us in a back to back row together and then across the road in another back to back. All the rows are straight and square. Working on a plan for a pot luck location.
> 
> I have stayed here before myself and it is a nice campground
> 
> John


Woo Hoo.....All set up. You can go to the first post for resevation info

I used the big hammer
















John
[/quote]
Just called and reserved.









Allison was very nice......Sounds like a great place.

Come on Spring!!!!

Steve


----------



## HootBob

OK John 
I'll have Peg give them a call

Don


----------



## wolfwood

Only 1 pet allowed per site









Sorry, folks. That rules us out.


----------



## huntr70

wolfwood said:


> Only 1 pet allowed per site
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, folks. That rules us out.


Wolfie,

They allow 2 if they under a certain weight.

I think I read it on the website, and the girl said it on the phone.

Upon edit...this is right from the website-

2006 CAMPSITE RATE SCHEDULE Rate Based on 2 adults, 2 children (under 18), 1 pet over 18 lbs. or up to 2 pets under 18 lbs. each (dog or cat), 1 camping unit, and 1 car - Check-in after 2pm ~ Check-out before 12 noon ~ Daily Rates Start at Noon ~ Seperate CashGate Card Deposit Required

Steve


----------



## hatcityhosehauler

Well, since both of my beasts are over 90# each.....I think this just might rule us out for Cape May. Looking forward to Danforth Bay on Mothers Day though.

Tim


----------



## lilunsure

We are out too. Both of our dogs are over 17 lbs.


----------



## NJMikeC

For you dog owners out there I wouldn't sweat it. Divide the dogs up amongst all the people and there is likely less then 1 dog per trailer. For Instance I don't have a dog and if you want to say one of your dogs is mine I'm fine with that.

I believe that rule to be a guideline. If anybody wants me to ask then I will do it.

Mike C


----------



## NJMikeC

So I make my reservation and asked about the dogs on your folks behalf. The women\girl named Allison will contact John if they make any policy changes on the dogs. Sounded like John already questioned them on their dog policy.


----------



## RizFam

Reservations made for:

RizFam
Thurston
Kernfour

Allison was very impressed with our communication. She said that due to the quick response/reservations being made already she made be able to process the confirmations sooner than orignally anticipated.









Thanks John (Wagon Master) for all of the leg work. 
Looking forward to another great rally w/ my friends ...









Tami


----------



## tdvffjohn

RizFam said:


> Reservations made so far:
> 
> tdvffjohn
> RizFam
> Thurston
> Kernfour
> 
> Allison was very impressed with our communication. She said that due to the quick response/reservations being made already she made be able to process the confirmations sooner than orignally anticipated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks John (Wagon Master) for all of the leg work.
> Looking forward to another great rally w/ my friends ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tami


----------



## RizFam

OK Reservations thus far:

tdvffjohn
huntr70
RizFam
Thurston
Kernfour
NJMikeC

Tami


----------



## prevish gang

We are going to have to bow out due to the dog policy as well. We have 3, one is 4 lbs, but the other 2 are 45 lbs each. I am so sorry. If they decide to amend this based upon the fact that we would pay extra for the extra pets plus the fact that we would be responsible pet owners and keep our pets tethered/leashed and clean up after them, the we would be able to attend.
I am so sorry that we will miss the festivities.
Darlene


----------



## 3athlete

> Reservations made for:
> 
> RizFam


Tami, what are you doing about your dogs?


----------



## fredr

RizFam said:


> OK Reservations thus far:
> 
> tdvffjohn
> huntr70
> RizFam
> Thurston
> Kernfour
> NJMikeC
> 
> Tami


We made reservations as well! Fredr


----------



## RizFam

Clare...........


----------



## huntr70

3alete said:


> Reservations made for:
> 
> RizFam
> 
> 
> 
> Tami, what are you doing about your dogs?
Click to expand...

Sounds like Thurston is having a dog for the weekend....
















Steve


----------



## RizFam

huntr70 said:


> Reservations made for:
> 
> RizFam
> 
> 
> 
> Tami, what are you doing about your dogs?
Click to expand...

Sounds like Thurston is having a dog for the weekend....
















Steve
[/quote]


----------



## tdvffjohn

huntr70 said:


> Reservations made for:
> 
> RizFam
> 
> 
> 
> Tami, what are you doing about your dogs?
Click to expand...

Sounds like Thurston is having a dog for the weekend....
















Steve
[/quote]

SHHHHHHH


----------



## RizFam

tdvffjohn said:


> Reservations made for:
> 
> RizFam
> 
> 
> 
> Tami, what are you doing about your dogs?
Click to expand...

Sounds like Thurston is having a dog for the weekend....
















Steve
[/quote]

SHHHHHHH
[/quote]















John


----------



## tdvffjohn




----------



## BritsOnTour

BritsOnTour said:


> We'd be interested, same w/e as ds's scout camp though so it'd be under discussion!


The scout w/e won out







. I hope there will be another chance to camp with you all next year, I would've loved to get to the beach nice and early in the season - we may end up going the following w/e to make up for it!

Sorry we won't be able to join you, Ali


----------



## RizFam

BritsOnTour said:


> We'd be interested, same w/e as ds's scout camp though so it'd be under discussion!


The scout w/e won out







. I hope there will be another chance to camp with you all next year, I would've loved to get to the beach nice and early in the season - we may end up going the following w/e to make up for it!

Sorry we won't be able to join you, Ali
[/quote]

Ali don't you worry girlfriend, haven't you figured out yet that you live in the Rally Capital of the Country.







That's right, the NE loves Rallies & we try to have as many as possible.









Tami


----------



## SharonAG

Hi All

We are booked...arriving on thursday and leaving on sunday!!! We hope to leave on wed afternoonish, but don't have any plans on where we will stay as of yet!

Looking forward to it!!!

Sharon


----------



## RizFam

tdvffjohn
huntr70
RizFam
Thurston
Kernfour
NJMikeC
SharonAG & GG.Gator


----------



## fredr

Hi all!

We have made reservations as well. Arriving Friday and leaving Sunday. Looking forward to meeting all of ya'll!

Fredr


----------



## tdvffjohn

RizFam said:


> tdvffjohn
> huntr70
> RizFam
> Thurston
> Kernfour
> NJMikeC
> SharonAG & GG.Gator
> fredr


----------



## Ride-n-10

Hi all we had a great time at the last rally in Pa. We are booked 
see everyone in the spring.


----------



## RizFam

tdvffjohn
huntr70
RizFam
Thurston
Kernfour
NJMikeC
SharonAG & GG.Gator
fredr
Ride-n-10


----------



## 2224

John
We are Ed & Edie and hope to make the rally May 4th.
Have been reading the forum since we bought our Outback and look foward to meeting the group.
We will be returning from Florida around that time so it should work out fine. We are very lucky to have a home in Lakeland FL and Barnegat NJ so we spend the winter south.
We have owned a few travel trailers, a fifth wheel, and motor home etc.
Hopefully we will see you at the Beachcomber.
Ed


----------



## RizFam

Just a friendly lil









Tami


----------



## Bill H

RizFam said:


> Just a friendly lil
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tami


Just called it in...... We'll be there.......


----------



## RizFam

Glad to have you aboard









That makes 10









tdvffjohn
huntr70
RizFam
Thurston
Kernfour
NJMikeC
SharonAG & GG.Gator
fredr
Ride-n-10
Bill H

Tami


----------



## johnp

You guys are killing me






















I want to go.

John


----------



## Bill H

johnp2000 said:


> You guys are killing me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want to go.
> 
> John


And I WANT to see your new rig...........


----------



## RizFam

Bill H said:


> You guys are killing me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want to go.
> 
> John


And I WANT to see your new rig...........








[/quote]

Me 2, c'mon John let's see the New Beauty.......what's the problem.









Tami


----------



## johnp

Oppps my bad we can go to this rally its the one in NH we can't make soooo I may have to try to head down there







.

John


----------



## RizFam

johnp2000 said:


> Oppps my bad we can go to this rally its the one in NH we can't make soooo I may have to try to head down there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> John










Great the more the merrier







Can't wait to see the new OB. I reeeaaaaallllly like that model.

Tami


----------



## tdvffjohn

11 so far









I just recieved a phone call from the campground. Tomorrow (fri) is the last day to be guaranteed to be all together. It does not mean that if you call in two weeks or 2 months that you won t be in the same row. You might be across the road or 1 row away. This is Wildwood and reservations start coming in and it is difficult to hold a large block of premium sites with no guarantee of filling them.

So...make those reservations now, I want to meet you









John


----------



## RizFam

Who is going to head up the Pot Luck?

I'm bringing an Entree' &







Appletinis of course









Tami


----------



## johnp

I quess I better get on the phone....

John


----------



## Bill H

RizFam said:


> Who is going to head up the Pot Luck?
> 
> I'm bringing an Entree' &
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Appletinis of course
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tami


My wife LOVES those.........


----------



## SharonAG

Put GG Gator down for bringing the Birthday cake!!!!

Sharon


----------



## HootBob

OK John
I just got off the phone with the campground
We have are site








See you there

Don


----------



## tdvffjohn

tdvffjohn said:


> 11 so far
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just recieved a phone call from the campground. Tomorrow (fri) is the last day to be guaranteed to be all together. It does not mean that if you call in two weeks or 2 months that you won t be in the same row. You might be across the road or 1 row away. This is Wildwood and reservations start coming in and it is difficult to hold a large block of premium sites with no guarantee of filling them.
> 
> So...make those reservations now, I want to meet you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John


----------



## RizFam

Does JohnP & Don make 13


----------



## johnp

Just got off the phone. We will be there Thursday night if all goes well.

John


----------



## tdvffjohn




----------



## RizFam

Hey John do we have site #'s yet? Should we be calling soon to get them or will you be doing that??

Tami


----------



## tdvffjohn

They do not give them out, they are holding the group in one area tho.


----------



## wolfwood

johnp2000 said:


> Oppps my bad we can go to this rally its the one in NH we can't make soooo I may have to try to head down there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> John


Oh that''s nice. We're not good enough for you any more, is that it? Blowing your NE friends off for the "BIG" Rally eh? Yeah. Yeah. I see what's happening here..... We'll be discussing this around the NH campfire....don't you think we won't, Mr. John With The Shiny New 5'er......


----------



## johnp

First off I didn't buy a fiver yet that might be Outback #4

Second my hands are tied on going to the NH rally. My wife already said I was nuts for wanting to go just for one night. I thought we would go up Friday leave Sat. after dinner head back to RI leave the Outback in NH pickup my daughter at the airport and shot back up Sunday to get the trailer. I got the are you out of your #$%^& mind!!

But I will be back to NH like every other idiot in New England for Memorial Day at Moose Hillock. Just love 93 on holiday weekends









John


----------



## Rubrhammer

Is there still room for another OB? Wife says "I'd be interested in it" so that's good enough for me. At some point in May we will be helping DW's son and girlfriend move but this shouldn't interfere. We would be able to visit them on the way home from the rally. 
Bob


----------



## RizFam

Rubrhammer said:


> Is there still room for another OB? Wife says "I'd be interested in it" so that's good enough for me. At some point in May we will be helping DW's son and girlfriend move but this shouldn't interfere. We would be able to visit them on the way home from the rally.
> Bob


Bob,

Call tomorrow during office hours & see if there are any more sites available with the Outback Group. 
for reservations call....1 800 233 0150 or 609 886 9051

ext. 19...Allison...or
Ext 4....Mike

Glad you can make it









Tami


----------



## Rubrhammer

I'm surprised that they get so many reservations this early in the year. 
Tami, when I read your response about calling tomorrow it caught me by surprise because of us being in California that it is after hours where you are. We will be in transit all day tomorrow flying back to NY so it might have to wait another day. Now trying to talk DW into arriving on Thursday. 
What is the weather like there in early May? We camped in Cape MAy in mid summer a couple of years ago and loved it. This will be fun.
Bob


----------



## RizFam

Rubrhammer said:


> I'm surprised that they get so many reservations this early in the year.
> Tami, when I read your response about calling tomorrow it caught me by surprise because of us being in California that it is after hours where you are. We will be in transit all day tomorrow flying back to NY so it might have to wait another day. Now trying to talk DW into arriving on Thursday.
> What is the weather like there in early May? We camped in Cape May in mid summer a couple of years ago and loved it. This will be fun.
> Bob


It can be cool especially in the evening. But, you never know with the crazy weather we've been experiencing









Have a Safe trip Home!
Tami


----------



## tdvffjohn

There are plenty of sites on the campground even if you might be one row over


----------



## RizFam

johnp2000 said:


> Just got off the phone. We will be there Thursday night if all goes well.
> 
> John


----------



## camping479

I don't remember if I posted we were coming, anyway, we'll be there









Mike


----------



## tdvffjohn

Great Mike and John. That makes 13. I need to make the list









John


----------



## Rubrhammer

Didn't get back from LA until 5:30 tonight so couldn't reserve yet. On my list of things to do for Monday.


----------



## NJMikeC

Folks,

So my in-laws will be in town for that weekend and want to go camping. I believe that means that we will have dumplings.

Mike


----------



## RizFam

NJMikeC said:


> Folks,
> 
> So my in-laws will be in town for that weekend and want to go camping. I believe that means that we will have dumplings.
> 
> Mike


----------



## NJMikeC

The penalty of course is that you will have to do a shot of 2 of Chinese Moonshine with me. It isn't really moonshine but it might as well be!


----------



## RizFam

NJMikeC said:


> The penalty of course is that you will have to do a shot of 2 of Chinese Moonshine with me. It isn't really moonshine but it might as well be!


OK if I have to ................







Just 1 tho


----------



## Rubrhammer

DW said to hold off on reserving for this one until the results of the ultra sound are in. No NOT us! Her son's girlfriend 's. It will hopefully close in a little closer on her due date.


----------



## RizFam

Rubrhammer said:


> DW said to hold off on reserving for this one until the results of the ultra sound are in. No NOT us! Her son's girlfriend 's. It will hopefully close in a little closer on her due date.


Well Congratulations Bob!! Wonderful News








OK so then you'll be at the Pig Roast Rally in Sept









Tami


----------



## Fire44

NJMikeC said:


> The penalty of course is that you will have to do a shot of 2 of Chinese Moonshine with me. It isn't really moonshine but it might as well be!


Just 2 shots????

Come on!!!

Gary


----------



## brenda

Oh, this sounds like fun. It is looking like we might be outback owners in the next week or two and we have camped at this cg before.. We love capemay..We are going to check some dates and see if we can join you. I really want one of those appletines,,haha. Is there still room?


----------



## RizFam

brenda said:


> Oh, this sounds like fun. It is looking like we might be outback owners in the next week or two and we have camped at this cg before.. We love capemay..We are going to check some dates and see if we can join you. I really want one of those appletines,,haha. Is there still room?


AWESOME


----------



## tdvffjohn

NJMikeC said:


> The penalty of course is that you will have to do a shot of 2 of Chinese Moonshine with me. It isn't really moonshine but it might as well be!


Yea, thats a problem







..............................


----------



## RizFam

tdvffjohn said:


> The penalty of course is that you will have to do a shot of 2 of Chinese Moonshine with me. It isn't really moonshine but it might as well be!


Yea, thats a problem







..............................








[/quote]

ahhh yeah ........


----------



## huntr70

RizFam said:


> The penalty of course is that you will have to do a shot of 2 of Chinese Moonshine with me. It isn't really moonshine but it might as well be!


Yea, thats a problem







..............................








[/quote]

ahhh yeah ........








[/quote]
Did that say penalty, or reward?????


----------



## NJMikeC

Steve,

Penalty or Reward? Hmmmm

Depending upon how far you get into it, the lines just blur a little so I really don't know.

Mike


----------



## HootBob

RizFam said:


> It can be cool especially in the evening. But, you never know with the crazy weather we've been experiencing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tami


but no biggie there will be plenty of campfires and plenty of drinks









Don


----------



## RizFam

HootBob said:


> It can be cool especially in the evening. But, you never know with the crazy weather we've been experiencing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tami


but no biggie there will be plenty of campfires and plenty of drinks









Don
[/quote]

Exactly


----------



## RizFam

NJMikeC said:


> Steve,
> 
> Penalty or Reward? Hmmmm
> 
> Depending upon how far you get into it, the lines just blur a little so I really don't know.
> 
> Mike


Sure sounds like a Penalty to me.
















Tami


----------



## 2224

tdvffjohn said:


> http://www.beachcombercamp.com/
> 
> The stake has been driven.
> 
> Beachcombers Camping Resort
> Wildwood N.J.
> 
> You can call for reservations....1 800 233 0150 or 609 886 9051
> 
> ext. 19...Allison...or
> Ext 4....Mike
> 
> Tell them The Outbackers group
> 
> They will put us in a back to back row together and then across the road in another back to back. All the rows are straight and square. Working on a plan for a pot luck location.
> 
> I have stayed here before myself and it is a nice campground
> 
> John


Hi John
We are new to the Outbackers and have made reservations at Beachcomber for the May rally.
Thanks for organizing it and is there anything special that goes on like pot luck etc.
Let us know and we look forward to meeting everyone
[/quote]


----------



## HootBob

Glad to hear that you are joining us















the more the merrier

Don


----------



## brenda

Hello, I just found out that we are free that weekend so we would love to join in. We are picking up our new outback Feb 10th!! It is my sons bday that weekend also, but we are trying to get him and a few friends to come along and celebrate in NJ. So hopefully it will all work out. I will call beachcomber later today to make some reservations.. thanks for setting this up..


----------



## tdvffjohn




----------



## RizFam

*List Update:*

** 13 Families **

tdvffjohn
huntr70
RizFam
Thurston
Kernfour
NJMikeC
SharonAG & GG.Gator
fredr
Ride-n-10
Bill H
camping479
edavion
johnp200

Brenda & Rubrhammer







have you made reservations?

Also, Sharon what kind of fun things would you like to do for your B-day & Cinco de Mayo? 
Would everyone be up for a Theme Potluck ?

Also Bill H when were you plannng on going down, b/c we could drive together?

Tami


----------



## SharonAG

I think the Theme potluck would be great. We could bring a mexican dishes to pass. What about pinata for the kids?

As for my birthday...just being around our Outbacker Friends and havin' some appletini's is fine for me!!!

Sharon


----------



## RizFam

SharonAG said:


> I think the Theme potluck would be great. We could bring a mexican dishes to pass. What about pinata for the kids?
> 
> As for my birthday...just being around our Outbacker Friends and havin' some appletini's is fine for me!!!
> 
> Sharon










I hear ya!

Pinata for the kids sounds great.









Tami


----------



## Bill H

RizFam said:


> *List Update:*
> 
> ** 13 Families **
> 
> tdvffjohn
> huntr70
> RizFam
> Thurston
> Kernfour
> NJMikeC
> SharonAG & GG.Gator
> fredr
> Ride-n-10
> Bill H
> camping479
> edavion
> johnp200
> 
> Brenda & Rubrhammer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> have you made reservations?
> 
> Also, Sharon what kind of fun things would you like to do for your B-day & Cinco de Mayo?
> Would everyone be up for a Theme Potluck ?
> 
> Also Bill H when were you plannng on going down, b/c we could drive together?
> 
> Tami


We are heading down Friday afternoon. prob around 2 or so......


----------



## HootBob

RizFam said:


> *List Update:*
> 
> ** 13 Families **
> 
> tdvffjohn
> huntr70
> RizFam
> Thurston
> Kernfour
> NJMikeC
> SharonAG & GG.Gator
> fredr
> Ride-n-10
> Bill H
> camping479
> edavion
> johnp200
> 
> Brenda & Rubrhammer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> have you made reservations?
> 
> Also, Sharon what kind of fun things would you like to do for your B-day & Cinco de Mayo?
> Would everyone be up for a Theme Potluck ?
> 
> Also Bill H when were you plannng on going down, b/c we could drive together?
> 
> Tami


Tami you forgot us









Don


----------



## brenda

We have not made reservations yet.. I am trying to see what my son is going to do about his bday that weekend. His 18th bday is may 7. I told him he could bring a few friends with him , that is what we did for my other sons 18th bday,(but we were in 3 tents that weekend, and I cooked nonstop). He said he would think about it..... We might just make those reservations anyway. We can always throw his party sunday night when we get home... Brenda


----------



## RizFam

HootBob said:


> *List Update:*
> 
> ** 14 Families **
> 
> Hootbob
> tdvffjohn
> huntr70
> RizFam
> Thurston
> Kernfour
> NJMikeC
> SharonAG & GG.Gator
> fredr
> Ride-n-10
> Bill H
> camping479
> edavion
> johnp200
> 
> Brenda & Rubrhammer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> have you made reservations?
> 
> Also, Sharon what kind of fun things would you like to do for your B-day & Cinco de Mayo?
> Would everyone be up for a Theme Potluck ?
> 
> Also Bill H when were you plannng on going down, b/c we could drive together?
> 
> Tami


Tami you forgot us









Don
[/quote]








OOOOO Don forgive me









OK Brenda hope you can make it


----------



## OBXFanatic

We have made our reservations so please count us in. Thanks.

Tom and Fred


----------



## rsg99

Hi all,

Rob and Rita are in also...we just booked today. Let us know what we need to bring









Rob


----------



## tdvffjohn

I am planning on starting a pot luck list soon.

Its almost Spring


----------



## huntr70

rsg99 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Rob and Rita are in also...we just booked today. Let us know what we need to bring
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rob


Welcome Rob and Rita!!

We look forward to seeing you again!

Steve


----------



## RizFam

YAAAAAAAY







Glad to hear it!!


----------



## rsg99

RizFam said:


> YAAAAAAAY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Glad to hear it!!


----------



## Rubrhammer

At this point the baby shower for next granddaughter is scheduled for May 6th. Our house is the shower venue soooooooooooo doesn't look good for us. There is a remote chance of the shower changing to a different date but I'm not holding my breath.
On a different note, Stepson is starting an externship with Mars/M&M in Hacketstown NJ on Monday. So he'll be in your neck of the woods. This is part of his studies as a student at the Culinary Institute fo America in Hyde Park NY. 
Bob


----------



## RizFam

Bob,

We'll keep our fingers crossed that the shower date changes.







Congrats to your stepson







& good luck to him.


----------



## HootBob

Bob sure would be nice if you can make it(Like Tami said fingers cross)
And congrats to Stepson and best of Luck

Don


----------



## tdvffjohn

Have a around the campfire shower


----------



## NJMikeC

Hope you can make it Bob.

M&M's is just a few miles from my house.

Mike C


----------



## BBnfamily

Just ordered our new Outback...we live in Burlington County...I may try to make this rally. It would be our
"Maiden Voyage"

Can't wait to get it......


----------



## RizFam

BBnfamily2 said:


> Just ordered our new Outback...we live in Burlington County...I may try to make this rally. It would be our
> "Maiden Voyage"
> 
> Can't wait to get it......


That would be awesome... fingers crossed.


----------



## NJMikeC

So my fine feathered friends I just remembered that your not supposed to bring the trailers down the Parkway until exit 105. 105 is the junction with Rte 18. John and Tami do you know your route yet? Try to stay away from Rte 18 around New Brunswick. That way stinks!

Also thinking about those Pennsyl-tucky boys and girls, (that is supposed to be affectionate, I do love PA) .

I have a suggestion for you but haven't looked at it on the map yet. 78 East to 31 South to 195 east to south on the Parkway. That is how I'm going. You guys being further west could likely find easier routes including the NE extension but I think I'm stuck with that. Every way else is a lot of back and forth for me.


----------



## NJMikeC

Picked up a map. Already changed my mind. 78 to 287 to Turnpike to 195 to GSP. Parkway had to put that rule in place didn't they!


----------



## RizFam

NJMikeC said:


> So my fine feathered friends I just remembered that your not supposed to bring the trailers down the Parkway until exit 105. 105 is the junction with Rte 18. John and Tami do you know your route yet? Try to stay away from Rte 18 around New Brunswick. That way stinks!
> 
> Also thinking about those Pennsyl-tucky boys and girls, (that is supposed to be affectionate, I do love PA) .
> 
> I have a suggestion for you but haven't looked at it on the map yet. 78 East to 31 South to 195 east to south on the Parkway. That is how I'm going. You guys being further west could likely find easier routes including the NE extension but I think I'm stuck with that. Every way else is a lot of back and forth for me.


No Mike we have not discussed it yet. John works a lot on the PW & TP so I'm sure he'll know which route to take. Thanks for th heads up, I completely forgot about that PW rule.


----------



## johnp

Maybe nobody will see me if I sneak all the way down the gsp









Thanks for the info I didn't know that never camped in Jersey just buzz thru.

Route change time









John


----------



## NJMikeC

Johnp2000,

Coming from RI ,I think you go NJ Turnpike, 195, GSP. You can cut over on to RTE 18 from the Turnpike but for the first few miles it is all strip malls and traffic lights. Cuts off a lot of mileage though and maybe some time, but certainly not a fun drive. Guess it will be a quarter flip for me the day I leave. I suppose you would like to avoid 95 but the GW bridge does drop you right on the turnpike. Doing the Merrit Parkway to the Tappan Zee is nice but doesn't get you down the NJ Turnpike too easily.

Mike C


----------



## RizFam

Hey MikeNJC,

John said you can drive Trailers on the Parkway he sees them all the time.


----------



## tdvffjohn

News to me about the parkway. I have pulled my camper back and forth to Wildwood for 5 years now.

You sure your not confusing yourself with the tractor 'trailer' law.

John


----------



## RizFam

tdvffjohn said:


> News to me about the parkway. I have pulled my camper back and forth to Wildwood for 5 years now.
> 
> You sure your not confusing yourself with the tractor 'trailer' law.
> 
> John


Yeah, I think your right John.







Tractor Trailer Law


----------



## NobleEagle

I sure wish I could make this rally, my sister and mother live in Cape May.







Have fun all and wave to them if you hit the Rt9 and GSP intersection at mm 0!


----------



## huntr70

tdvffjohn said:


> News to me about the parkway. I have pulled my camper back and forth to Wildwood for 5 years now.
> 
> You sure your not confusing yourself with the tractor 'trailer' law.
> 
> John


So what exactly is the best route from, say, Hamburg??
















I wouldn't mind missing Philadelphia by a couple miles....









Steve


----------



## kernfour

The best way would be 422 to 176 (morgantown). turnpike to blue route(south) to 95 south to Cammodore Barry Bridge. Take 322 to 55 to 49 or 47 to 9 or the Parkway. Some roads are toll roads.

Leon


----------



## RizFam

NobleEagle said:


> I sure wish I could make this rally, my sister and mother live in Cape May.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have fun all and wave to them if you hit the Rt9 and GSP intersection at mm 0!


Thanks Noble, I'll wave I promise.


----------



## NJMikeC

Guys,

Long standing rule. Nothing over 7500 # GVWR before exit 105. Got a ticket once pulling a little u-haul (little) with a 3/4 Ton Dodge so couldn't forget it. I was also on the web last year and found the rule. Now I'm going to try and find it again. I'm also going to follow your guys lead and not worry about it.

Thanks for relieving me of that little mess.
Mike C


----------



## RizFam

Yeah Mike Please find that Law, b/c John said he sees TTs all the time driving on the GSP.


----------



## NJMikeC

Couldn't find it , at least not on the Parkway web site. Did see it last year 7500 GVWR, exit 105. Oh well!

Don't go to that website if you a NJ resident. It will be an example of how much we pay and how little we get tax wise.


----------



## OBXFanatic

I drive the Garden State Parkway daily for work and see people towing travel trailers all the time wishing it was me towing my trailer somewhere instead of driving to work.

Tom


----------



## NJMikeC

Now that I think of it may have been Commercial Plate vehicles.


----------



## tdvffjohn

Might be an old rule. Remember the days when no one with commercial plates were allowed on Parkway.


----------



## johnp

In RI I don't have much of a choice pickup=commercial plate.

John


----------



## NJMikeC

JohnP,

I wouldn't sweat it. Like John said he has been doing it for years.

Sorry for causing the stir,

Mike C


----------



## tdvffjohn

Getting close enough to start a post on the Sat nite pot luck.

Please list name and dish you are bringing when you quote and add your info.

tdvffjohn.......dunno yet


----------



## RizFam

tdvffjohn said:


> Getting close enough to start a post on the Sat nite pot luck.
> 
> Please list name and dish you are bringing when you quote and add your info.
> 
> tdvffjohn.......dunno yet


POT LUCK SIGN UP

RizFam - Pork Bar-B-Q & Appletini's


----------



## RizFam

or maybe Mango-tinis?


----------



## NJMikeC

Think that you put me down for dumplings


----------



## RizFam

RizFam said:


> Getting close enough to start a post on the Sat nite pot luck.
> 
> Please list name and dish you are bringing when you quote and add your info.
> 
> tdvffjohn.......dunno yet


POT LUCK SIGN UP

RizFam - Pulled Pork Bar-B-Q & Appletini's








NJMikeC - Dumplings








[/quote]


----------



## tdvffjohn

Getting close enough to start a post on the Sat nite pot luck.

Please list name and dish you are bringing when you quote and add your info.

POT LUCK SIGN UP

tdvffjohn -
RizFam - Pork Bar-B-Q & Appletini's








NJMike - Dumplings


----------



## brenda

Does anyone know if there are still sites available? We are still trying to see if our schedules will allow us to make this rally.. We really want to go camping so bad..


----------



## tdvffjohn

Get the call info from the first post and call. I would think there are spaces even if you are a row over. Join the fun









John


----------



## huntr70

We will be arriving sometime Thursday.........not quite sure what we are doing for potluck yet.


----------



## Bill H

Put Us down for the Pasta Salad........


----------



## RizFam

POT LUCK SIGN UP

tdvffjohn - ??
RizFam - Pork Bar-B-Q & Appletini's 
NJMike - Dumplings
Huntr70 - ??
Bill H - Pasta Salad


----------



## camping479

I'm thinking some kind of chili or sausage stew in my dutch oven.

Mike


----------



## RizFam

Sounds yummy Mike


----------



## Bill H

camping479 said:


> I'm thinking some kind of chili or sausage stew in my dutch oven.
> 
> Mike


Bring it on partner........


----------



## tdvffjohn




----------



## huntr70

I guess we'll bring cheese and broccoli soup.....

Steve


----------



## HootBob

I believe we will be doing "Sloppy Joes"

Don


----------



## RizFam

*POT LUCK SIGN UP*

Hootbob - Sloppy Joes
tdvffjohn - ??
RizFam - Pork Bar-B-Q & Appletini's 
NJMike - Dumplings
Huntr70 - cheese and broccoli soup
Bill H - Pasta Salad
caming479 -chili or sausage stew in my dutch oven


----------



## rsg99

RizFam said:


> *POT LUCK SIGN UP*
> 
> Hootbob - Sloppy Joes
> tdvffjohn - ??
> RizFam - Pork Bar-B-Q & Appletini's
> NJMike - Dumplings
> Huntr70 - cheese and broccoli soup
> Bill H - Pasta Salad
> caming479 -chili or sausage stew in my dutch oven


Looks like it will be either Baked Ziti or something along those lines for us. Only a few weeks to go - a LOT of work to do before then to get ready









Rob & Rita


----------



## fredr

rsg99 said:


> *POT LUCK SIGN UP*
> 
> Hootbob - Sloppy Joes
> tdvffjohn - ??
> RizFam - Pork Bar-B-Q & Appletini's
> NJMike - Dumplings
> Huntr70 - cheese and broccoli soup
> Bill H - Pasta Salad
> caming479 -chili or sausage stew in my dutch oven


Looks like it will be either Baked Ziti or something along those lines for us. Only a few weeks to go - a LOT of work to do before then to get ready









Rob & Rita
[/quote]

Looks like we need some of my secret recipe for baked beans to go with the sloppy joe's, pork bar-b-q and stew......









Fredr


----------



## tdvffjohn

Sounds good Fredr......hope its not too cool because we will need to sleep with the windows open for ventilation


----------



## RizFam

Hootbob - Sloppy Joes
tdvffjohn - ??
RizFam - Pork Bar-B-Q & Appletini's 
NJMike - Dumplings
Huntr70 - cheese and broccoli soup
Bill H - Pasta Salad
caming479 -chili or sausage stew in my dutch oven
rsg99 - Baked Ziti or something along those lines


----------



## rsg99

Tami,

Do you have a site list where everybody is reserved? I'd like to see how close/private we will be this time around...
Tx,
Rob


----------



## RizFam

rsg99 said:


> Tami,
> 
> Do you have a site list where everybody is reserved? I'd like to see how close/private we will be this time around...
> Tx,
> Rob


Rob, I don't believe we have our site assignments yet. I will call tomorrow & see what I can find out. Unless tdvffjohn has to call b/c he is the wagon master for this rally.


----------



## RizFam

Hey Rob,

I called the campground as promised. The girl told me we've all been assigned sites, but as per policy they do not give out the site assignments until we arrive.







She was not willing to explain any further. Sorry I know this isn't helpful.


----------



## tdvffjohn

We are all in the same row, back to back. If you looked at the site map, it is the end row behind where the office and store is. You go in the gate, turn right and another right behind the building and then the end row

John


----------



## rsg99

tdvffjohn said:


> We are all in the same row, back to back. If you looked at the site map, it is the end row behind where the office and store is. You go in the gate, turn right and another right behind the building and then the end row
> 
> John


I saw that on the first page of the posts, but I still can't find a site map anywhere on their website that shows the layout. No biggie, just curious...

Rob


----------



## Bill H

rsg99 said:


> We are all in the same row, back to back. If you looked at the site map, it is the end row behind where the office and store is. You go in the gate, turn right and another right behind the building and then the end row
> 
> John


I saw that on the first page of the posts, but I still can't find a site map anywhere on their website that shows the layout. No biggie, just curious...

Rob
[/quote]

Me either.... No site map whatsoever........







What do we have now..... 3 more weeks.....


----------



## 2224

RizFam said:


> We are all in the same row, back to back. If you looked at the site map, it is the end row behind where the office and store is. You go in the gate, turn right and another right behind the building and then the end row
> 
> John


John We are new to the group and have not met anybody but we are looking forward to meeting all of you at Beachcomber. Reading the posts, all of you seem like a fun group and if you have room for a couple of grandparents we are it. See you in May


----------



## RizFam

Of course everyone is welcome!







Looking forward to meeting you.


----------



## tdvffjohn

From what I hear, grandparents like to spoil kids







and that we will have plenty of.

Welcome and see you there.









John


----------



## 2224

tdvffjohn said:


> From what I hear, grandparents like to spoil kids
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and that we will have plenty of.
> 
> Welcome and see you there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John


John, we have been spoiling our 11 grandchildren for years now. We are getting better as time goes on.


----------



## brenda

Well, dh and I are scheduled to be there! hopefully his work schedule wont interfere.. We called and got a site right near everyone,not sure where though.. mm,,now to think about what to bring to the potluck,, how a bout a triple choco fudge cake??


----------



## camping479

> how a bout a triple choco fudge cake


I guess that'll be okay









Mike


----------



## RizFam

camping479 said:


> how a bout a triple choco fudge cake
> 
> 
> 
> I guess that'll be okay
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mike
Click to expand...









Yeah Baby, triple choco fudge ........ Oh MY!


----------



## camping479

RizFam said:


> how a bout a triple choco fudge cake
> 
> 
> 
> I guess that'll be okay
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mike
Click to expand...









Yeah Baby, triple choco fudge ........ Oh MY!








[/quote]

Shot in the dark here Tami, ya like chocolate don't ya?

Mike


----------



## RizFam

camping479 said:


> how a bout a triple choco fudge cake
> 
> 
> 
> I guess that'll be okay
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mike
Click to expand...









Yeah Baby, triple choco fudge ........ Oh MY!








[/quote]

Shot in the dark here Tami, ya like chocolate don't ya?

Mike
[/quote]

OK







is it that obvious?







Chocoholic...... I confess.


----------



## huntr70

camping479 said:


> how a bout a triple choco fudge cake
> 
> 
> 
> I guess that'll be okay
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mike
Click to expand...









Yeah Baby, triple choco fudge ........ Oh MY!








[/quote]

Shot in the dark here Tami, ya like chocolate don't ya?

Mike
[/quote]
Chocolate, chocolate martinis, she's into them all!!
















Steve


----------



## brenda

I didnt see any desserts yet, so that is why I picked that.. I can make something else too.. If my dhs work messes things up,, I think this will be the first time I drive the tow vehicle,, mmm, can someone there back it in for me?? haha,, I think he will really try to make it if he reads this, he wont want me driving there pulling the roo as I have never done it before,, but how hard can it be??







any other ladies here drive?


----------



## NJMikeC

I am going to have to back out of this one. We are putting an above ground swimming pool and deck at our house and to date everything has gone the opposite of plan. Screwed up pool installers, bad weather and most of all the stinking rotten bureaucrats who do zoning and inspections in my town. I caught the inspectors twice not being able to keep up with me and my understanding of loading and conduction.


----------



## 2224

brenda said:


> I didnt see any desserts yet, so that is why I picked that.. I can make something else too.. If my dhs work messes things up,, I think this will be the first time I drive the tow vehicle,, mmm, can someone there back it in for me?? haha,, I think he will really try to make it if he reads this, he wont want me driving there pulling the roo as I have never done it before,, but how hard can it be??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> any other ladies here drive?


Brenda
I will be glad to get your trailer backed in. Hope your guy makes it but if he can't you wil get all the help you need. We re arriveing Thursday. See you then


----------



## rsg99

Now if I can get the trailer out of the backyard, I will be good. My backyard looks like a swamp with the water up to the trailer wheel rims ! No more RAIN!!!

Rob


----------



## SharonAG

I think that our dish to pass will also be dessert of some kind!!

Sharon


----------



## Bill H

Any new info? Any latecomers? Only A week or so to go......


----------



## RizFam

Bill H said:


> Any new info? Any latecomers? Only A week or so to go......


Well, lets see........ when are you heading down to the rally Bill? I was thinking maybe we could drive down together?

Tami


----------



## tdvffjohn

One week to go......I guess its time to Summerize the Outback









Did the Tornado the other day.







Gotta few things to do this week









John


----------



## huntr70

We're ready to go!!

Actually, we will be out camping this weekend, and then hook up with Sharon and Greg for the trip down on Thursday morning.

Getting close now!!

Steve


----------



## brenda

Well, the weekend is almost here! We were not so sure if we were going to make it but it is looking good that we will. I was at work yesterday and some guy calls me from Beachcomber to ask if I ever got my reservation with the OB rally, ( I had called a while back and left a message and he never called back so I called again and made a res. with whoever answered the phone and told them I wanted to be with the group) so I told him that and he checks my reservation and says, oh, I see it now, do you want to be with the group? I said , yes , taht is what I told them and he says well, you are not with the group, so he moved us so we will be now,, I am so glad the he finally followed up on the message I left a few weeks ago.. I got to get busy making beds,, we have not been out in our OB yet,, this will be the maiden voyage!!


----------



## camping479

Been busy getting ready here also. Brenda, glad you'll be able to make it!! Mike, sorry you won't be there.

We'll be leaving early-mid afternoon Friday so won't be needing the runway lights this time guys









Not sure if I'll take the whole day Friday off or not..........

Mike


----------



## SharonAG

Have a safe trip everyone. We are heading out today, and staying in PA and going onward with Steve and family on thursday. See ya when ya get there!!!

Sharon


----------



## brenda

Is there still a potluck planned for Saturday? How many people should we plan food for if there is? where is it going to be?? Sorry about all the ?s but this is our first one!!!


----------



## tdvffjohn

[Hootbob - Sloppy Joes
tdvffjohn - chicken
RizFam - Pork Bar-B-Q & Appletini's 
NJMike - Dumplings
Huntr70 - cheese and broccoli soup
Bill H - Pasta Salad
caming479 -chili or sausage stew in my dutch oven
rsg99 - Baked Ziti or something along those lines
edavion - Swedish Meatballs

Yes, for Sat nite. There are around 15 familes coming

John


----------



## johnp

If anyone still wants to go but doesn't have a site let me know.
I'm going to have to scrap this trip becuase DW can't get Friday off and if I wait until 5pm to leave RI with the traffic I would be lucky to get there by midnight. I haven't called to cancel yet so maybe they could change the name on the reservation.

John


----------



## Bill H

RizFam said:


> Any new info? Any latecomers? Only A week or so to go......


Well, lets see........ when are you heading down to the rally Bill? I was thinking maybe we could drive down together?

Tami
[/quote]

Sorry, didn't catch this one.... Friday about 2pm or so....


----------



## tdvffjohn

ONE MORE DAY


----------



## tdvffjohn

Arrived m home 3 pm safe and sound.

Good, friends, good food, good weather
















It was nice to camp again and even nicer to connect with friends again.

John and family


----------



## RizFam

Got in at 4pm, a little windy but made it home safely following Bill H all the way.








Had a great time. We were blessed with Good people, Good food (as usual) & Good weather. It was very nice seeing everyone again & meeting new friends.








Will post some pictures soon.

Happy Birthday Sharon, hope you have a wonderful day.









Missed you NJMikeC & JohnP2000.

Tami


----------



## HootBob

Got home at 4pm had to fight some heavy cross winds and some heavy rain at one point
But made it home safe and sound
And sorry to worry some of you for missing the pot luck but DW had a nasty headache and the girls fell asleep also and had to check on DS who decided he wanted to play around at the playground so I had to run back and forth checking on him just felt that is were I had to be!!!!

And Again SORRY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Don


----------



## camping479

Got home at 2 this afternoon, very smooth trip home, kinda windy though.

great to see everybody again!!!


----------



## Bill H

We had a great time with you guys.... Can't wait to see Tami's pics with our new friends and "The Orbs"......


----------



## fredr

We got in at 4PM also and followed HUNTER70, KENFOUR, THUR something home (I think I have the call names right)







Sorry not good at remembering names.

Thanks all for a wonderful time, our triplets LOVED IT!!!!!

We are looking forwsrd to be able to get together again.

Pam and Fredr


----------



## SharonAG

We arrived home around 5pm with no problems. Had a great time with everyone. Can't wait to see you all again!!! Will post photo's soon.

Sharon and Greg


----------



## kernfour

We got home around 6:00,had to stop and feed the wild life(kids), had a great time ,hope to see everyone again.

Leon,Wendy,Charles & Pamela


----------



## Rubrhammer

Would like to have been there. The baby shower was a great bash catered by my stepson a student at the Culinary Institute of America. We had all 4 grandkids here for the weekend so it was fun here, too. Looking forward to the pig roast and maybe something prior to that.
Glad it went well and everyone made it home safely.
Bob


----------



## RizFam

Thanks Bob! Glad you enjoyed your weekend w/ your grandkids.







They'll be plenty of times for us OBrs to get together in the near future.............family always comes first.









Tami


----------



## Fire44

Sounds like everyone had a good time. I spent my weekend working on Sat. and washing and waxing the Outback on Sunday. But I had a beer....does that count as a rally!!!!

Glad to hear everyone is making it home safe.

Gary


----------



## NJMikeC

Glad you guys all had fun. This was the last weekend I had to work on my pool and deck before my FIL leaves. Pool is done , electrical inspection completed. Deck is almost done except for the stairs and I have to shore up the crappy fence I put up. I'm sure I'll catch up with many of you guys through out the summer. I'm going up to Otter Lake this weekend just to get away from all the work around the house.

Mike C


----------



## RizFam

OK here is the link to the Pics in the Gallery......









Northeast Spring Rally Pics 2007

Tami


----------



## tdvffjohn

Nice pics Tami


----------



## 2224

Hi all,
Had to leave early as you know but the communion was great and seeing our kids and grand kids was super.
THANK YOU soooooo much for making us feel like we have been part of the group for years.
We had a wonderful time and of course will, See you in September. That was a song from our day.
Stay safe and drive carefully. Have a wonderful summer.


----------



## skippershe

Great photos Tami!

Glad you all had a fun time and a safe trip home


----------



## Rubrhammer

Thanks for posting pics. I forgot to mention that Ramona and I slept in the OB Fri. & Sat. night as the house was full of kids & grandkids that wake up WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAYYYYYYYY before we do. So does that count as rallying by remote?
Bob


----------



## rsg99

Great to see everybody again, but it was too quick as usual. The wind was fun on the way home, but made it safe and sound. See ya online









Rob & Rita


----------



## brenda

Hey all, the rally was fun,,, I cant believe all the food that was there.. We just loved those cinnamon pull aparts, yumyum. the wind on Sunday morning was crazy. It lifted our awning right up and I thought it was ripped off the trailer. Dh put it in really quick.. We also sprung a leak in our shower.. bummer, I had to use the CG facilities. But dh got it fixed, the washer wasnt seated behind the hot water handle or something like that.. I was mumbling the whole way to the bath house,, 20000k$$ and I am using the @$%%4 bathhouse, this just aint right.. oh well.. It was a much needed relaxing time for us.. it was nice putting some faces to the names on the forum,, looking forward to meeting you all again..


----------

